# Welche Programmiersprache???



## Jitter (7 Februar 2013)

Hallo Forum,

wollte mal eine Anregung von den erfahrenen Programmierern, welche Programmiersprache es sich zu aneignen lohnt. Die Pauschalaussage "mit C++ kannst du nichts falsch machen" ist mir nicht genug. Da ich zu 99,9% in der Siemens Welt tätig bin, möchte ich eine mir eine Sprache aneignen mit der ich auch in dieser Atmosphäre Vorteile habe.

Wenn ich WinCC und die unterstützen Skriptsprachen betrachte scheint mit VB oder C als die nützlichste. Allerdings habe ich sehr viel in letzter Zeit auch über Animation und Visualiserung mit Pyhton recherchiert.

Wie ist da eure Meinung??

Gruß Jitter


----------



## Fanta-Er (7 Februar 2013)

das ist die gleiche frage wie: welches auto ist das beste?
ich habe gehört das ein ferrari über 210 kmh fährt.
was wills du machen?
Visu, Netzwerk (Daten schubsen), Anlagenteile Programmieren, Benutzeroberflächen ergänzen, Datenbanken, usw. usw.


----------



## Jitter (8 Februar 2013)

Hallo Fanta,

deshalb habe ich auch ein paar Eckpunkte genannt. Sollte mit Siemens kampatibel sein. Vorrangig zum Programmieren von Anlagen und Skripte erstellen in WinCC Flex. 

Du hast gehört ein Ferrari fährt 210?? Wer verzapft den so ein Mist?  

Im übrigen denke ich das die Antwort auf Frage nach dem besten Auto eher subjektiv ist. Meine Frage war mehr Anwendungsorientriert!

Gruß
Jitter


----------



## MSB (8 Februar 2013)

Also bei WinCC Flex ist die Frage keine Frage, weil es nichts zu wählen gibt.
Da gibts nur VBS, also noch nicht mal VB, von C ganz zu schweigen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Jitter (8 Februar 2013)

Da gibts nur VBS, also noch nicht mal VB, von C ganz zu schweigen.


Hallo MSB,

da hast du recht. Ich muß mich da verzettelt haben...
Was hälst du von SCL? 

Gruß Jitter


----------



## MasterOhh (8 Februar 2013)

Geht es dir jetzt um IEC61131 Sprachen oder um "Klassische" Programmiersprachen?


----------



## Blockmove (9 Februar 2013)

Wenn du keine Kenntnisse in einer Hochsprache hast, dann nimm zum Anfang Python.
Diese Sprache "erzieht" dich zum sauberen Programmierstil.

Ansonsten sin sich die genannten Sprachen alle ähnlich. Die grundlegenden Funktionen und Kontrollstrukturen sind bei allen vorhanden.
Wenn du mal den Einstieg geschafft hast, dann ist ein Umstieg kein Hexenwerk mehr.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Februar 2013)

mal davon ab, dass ich nicht "Erziehung" in Gänsefüßchen setzen würde, sondern eher "sauber", was m.E. schon eher im Auge des Betrachters liegt, sehe ich es so, dass SCL/ST der kommende Standard der Automatisierungssprache sein dürfte. Aber noch teilen sich da die Geister...


----------



## pvbrowser (10 Februar 2013)

Wenn pvbrowser für Dich in Frage kommt,
kannst Du zwischen C/C++ und Lua wählen.

Falls Du C/C++ wählst, musst Du erst MinGW und das Qt Entwicklungspaket installieren (Windows) und
dann unser Pakt.
Falls Du Lua wählst, drauchst Du nur unser Paket installieren.

In die Siemens Welt kommst Du entweder über libnodave, was inzwischen auch in pvbrowser integriert worden ist oder
unsere eigene S7 Kommunikation rein.


----------



## Jitter (10 Februar 2013)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Geht es dir jetzt um IEC61131 Sprachen oder um "Klassische" Programmiersprachen?



Das ist mir in erster Linie egal. Wenn es klassische Programmsprachen  gibt, die in der Siemenswelt Anwendung finden kann ich mir das gut vorstellen. 





> Wenn du keine Kenntnisse in einer Hochsprache hast, dann nimm zum Anfang Python.
> Diese Sprache "erzieht" dich zum sauberen Programmierstil.
> 
> Ansonsten sin sich die genannten Sprachen alle ähnlich. Die  grundlegenden Funktionen und Kontrollstrukturen sind bei allen  vorhanden.
> Wenn du mal den Einstieg geschafft hast, dann ist ein Umstieg kein Hexenwerk mehr.




Ich habe selber nur Objektorientiert Programmiert mit C#, wobei das auch mehr eine Einführung war. Pyhton hatte auch meine Aufmerksamkeit seit ich in der 3D Animation recherchiert hatte (Blender 3D). Aber wie weit kommt man mit dieser Sprache im Siemensumfeld?? Der Umstieg ist zwar nachher nicht schwer, aber kostet auch Zeit. 





> ...sehe ich es so, dass SCL/ST der kommende Standard der Automatisierungssprache sein dürfte.



Im moment scheint mir SCL als Siemenssklave recht plausibel. Werde mich mit SCL erstmal näher beschäftigen auf kosten der Möglichkeit, keine Skripte für Flex erstellen zu können. 


Gruß Jitter


----------



## mnuesser (10 Februar 2013)

Naja, Scripte in Flex sind eigentlich auch immer nur "der letzte anker"... 
Alles was du dazu brauchst kannst du dir selbst schnell aneignen, der Sprachumfang ist sehr begrenzt, und 
Wunderdinge kannst du damit eh nicht machen. Eigentlich wäre es meistens sogar besser, statt viel zu Scripten, 
lieber auf ein richtiges SCADA System umzusteigen...


----------



## Blockmove (10 Februar 2013)

mnuesser schrieb:


> Eigentlich wäre es meistens sogar besser, statt viel zu Scripten,
> lieber auf ein richtiges SCADA System umzusteigen...



Sorry, aber das stimmt nun wirklich nicht.
Geschickt eingesetzt, kannst du dir mit "sehr begrenzten Sprachumfang" nämlich sehr, sehr viel Geld sparen.
Wenn ich mir z.B. die PC-Runtime von WinCC Flexible anschaue, dann kann ich damit wunderbar in SQL-Datenbanken schreiben. Zusammen mit den Reporting Services von Microsoft SQL Server (und die gibts auch für die kostenlose Express-Edition) kann man mit 200 Zeilen Scrpting und ein bischen SQL ausagekräftige Anlagenauswerungen machen und per Web bereitstellen. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------

